# 1992 Alpinestars Cro Mega DX



## ColoradoRyan (Jun 16, 2007)

Definitely one of the coolest vintage MTBs I've had. I believe it's all original except for the grips. The Alpinestars ti stem was probably purchased as an upgrade at the same time the bike was bought new.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool bike. Looks nice & clean. I've always had a thing for these early Alpinestars with the elevated stays.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I like the mono tube one they made, its on bikepedia


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

I've always liked the old Alpinestars. I had the pleasure of working on Mike Kloser's Alpinestar in the shop I worked at in Iowa in the early 90's. He was passing through visiting family and needed a wheel trued.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Cool Cro-Mega CRyan, looks cherry.



jeffgothro said:


> I like the mono tube one they made, its on bikepedia


I believe you're talking about the T-24 and T-26 which were another unique frame design from Alpinestars. The frame looked like lower case t and meant for shorter riders - women and kids.

I recently picked up a D900 alu frame and will build it up soon.


----------

